# CFQ ioscheduler version2 is out

## >Octoploid<

Patch is available here:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/233718

----------

## danone

Yes, it is in iogl-sources-2.6.9-rc1-iogl7:-)

----------

## didl

Can somebody tell me how to properly apply this guy?

Patch consistently complains

```

patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input

```

----------

## danone

here this patch works on top of mm4 and all other patches in iogl7 patchset

----------

## didl

Hmm, I suspect I have some garbage in the file but don't seem

to be able to find where. Could you post your patch file on

the iogl-patch website?

----------

## danone

The hole patchset or the CFQ_SCHED_V2 patch only?

----------

## didl

 *danone wrote:*   

> The hole patchset or the CFQ_SCHED_V2 patch only?

 

Only CFQ_SCHED_V2 if that's possible. I'm running a kernel based

on 2.6.7 hardened and would like to see if I can apply it on 

top of it.

----------

## borkdox

 *didl wrote:*   

> Hmm, I suspect I have some garbage in the file but don't seem
> 
> to be able to find where. Could you post your patch file on
> 
> the iogl-patch website?

 

The <at> are supposed to be @. You can either replace each <at> to @, or make an script that does this. Or you can get http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.9-rc1/2.6.9-rc1-Redeeman3/broken-out/CFQv2.patch.bz2 (hope redeeman dont get mad   :Smile:   ).

----------

## danone

okay, grep it from iogl-sources.f-mt.de

----------

## didl

Thanks a lot, yours works just fine (besides some failing HUNKS of

course). I'll have to diff it against the file I have to see where I

messed up.

----------

## borkdox

http://www.f-mt.de/linux/iogl-sources/brokenout/cfq_sched_v2.patch applies without failed hunks.  :Cool: 

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.9-rc1/2.6.9-rc1-Redeeman3/broken-out/CFQv2.patch.bz2 applies with failed hunks.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

tnx, danone

----------

## danone

no problem

@didl: well which kernel you have didl may i make a diff for it

----------

## fallow

and where is placed iogl7  :Smile:  ? (series,patch etc.) 

I don`t see it http://www.f-mt.de/linux/iogl-sources/ here at now.

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## danone

I run out of space on my domain..have to make free space now..and got a hung on my system

----------

## didl

 *danone wrote:*   

> no problem
> 
> @didl: well which kernel you have didl may i make a diff for it

 

Danone, I am running 2.6.7-hardened plus ck's patchset on top.

I can provide you a diff against 2.6.7 if you'd like.

Looks like I have to wait at least until 2.6.8 to apply cfq-v2. There's

way too much stuff that breaks for 2.6.7 and I don't want to

nuke any hardened stuff.   :Shocked: 

----------

